# Another BFN



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Did two Clear Blue tests today(day 15), both BFN.....devastated as was hopeful as no AF yet and it arrived day 14 last time.
Feel life is so cruel, not sure what I have done to deserve this pain?
Wishing you all good luck, no-one deserves this pain!
Think may have to give up soon, money running low, high FsH and too old  
Susy


----------



## Bec_J (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi Susy,
Really sorry to hear your news    hope you start to feel a bit more positive soon, don't forget you've still got frosties so never say never  

don't think you're getting too old either - you're as old as you feel right?

I'm positive it will happen so don't give up just yet  
lots of love,
Bec_J xxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Susy

Sending you a big hug    

Love Shaz xxxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Susy
just wanted to say how sorry i am about your BFN. it's so hard to want something so much and be met with disappointment. Give yourself some time
before making any decisions and go easy on yourself - as for high fsh - i've been checking a load of websites - 10 is not high - it is borderline and so is our age. you did really well to get so far with your tx and to have 5 frosties. Remember you have not done anything to deserve this and you not alone in feeling the way the do, but you're right it is cruel  
Thinking of you 
CaseyXXX


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

susy

So sorry to read your sad news. You are definately not too old. I had Joe 18 days before i was 40.
I notice you have frosties. please dont give up yet.
Wishing you lots of success if you decide to use them.

love Kim x x x


----------



## flumpette (Apr 19, 2005)

Susy.  Feeling so upset for you.  You don't deserve this pain, as you say nobody does.  Thinking of you.  Hope you realise your dream one day.


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry to ehar your news, Susy  

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Susy, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm so upset for you. I hope you and DH feel better soon and maybe feel bit more positive after a bit of "you" time.
37 really isn't too old you know, you probably just feel it because of this awful disappointment.
Sending you lots of hugs  
love
Caroline
xxx


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you all for your replies, its comforting and very kind of you all.
Still keep wondering what I did wrong on 2ww, is there something wrong etc, but I think we want to blame something?
We see the Consultant 24th May so will discuss FET then I guess- I booked the appt. during treatment as I was certain it would fail again at the time.
However I was postive(ish) in my 2ww and was sure it was a BFP night before as no AF unlike last time....it arrived Sat so convinced now.
DH and I went to Bath for the weekend, it gave us time away to be together which was nice, I love him so much.
Wishing you all the best luck in the world, we must all be strong to keep going through this.
Susy.


----------



## joanne3 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Suzy

Sorry to hear your news.  Don't give up on your frosties....I only had 2 frosties left from my first cycle 2 years ago and have had 3 abandoned cycles since.  Couldn't believe it when both frosties thawed and I had them transferred last Thursday.  My FSH is also high, but that doesn't matter when you have a FET.

Love

Joanne
x


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Susy, dont think we have chatted before but..

Sorry to hear your news,  Im in a similar boat and have just had a BFN after my 3rd ICSI, and I also thought to myself is there something I did wrong, I thought I did everything right this time, ie, diet, no alcohol, no lifting, stress and I also had acupuncture, but on day 10 my AF arrived and lasted 2 days.  Im still trying to come to terms with it and keep pushing it at the back of my mind, its such a kick in the teeth for both of us.
Im trying to keep my mind busy now with things Ive been putting off doing in the house and also going to look for another job.  Ive just finished off a bottle of wine and a huge bar of Dairy Milk chocolate which has helped a little, my friends and family are all gutted for me and keep saying it will happen one day, yeh right!  but its nice that I can talk to them,  its good that you and your dh got away for a break, we did that last year and went to Dublin.  

I do hope it will happen for you Susy,  

Take care of yourself
mas x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Susy....i'm sorry to hear your news. You didn't do anything wrong hun and it doesn't mean that it won't work next time. 

Loads of love and luck for your frosties,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Lizzy and Maz.
Like you, Maz, I keep myself busy, My DH may be working in Canada for 2-3months, I feel like giving up work and joining him but vicious circle as need money and age and fsh not on my side, will see?
Good luck to you,
Susy


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Dear Susy

So sorry to hear of your  BFN sending you   .
Hope that you can try again and that you get the BFP that you both deserve.

Take Care 
Love Jayb xx


----------



## Happy-now! (Nov 18, 2004)

Dear Susy
It's a while since you posted the sad news of your BFN, but as I'm on my frist experience of th 2WW due to Male Factor infertility, your disappointments really struck a chord with me.
I dearly love my husband and he has been sooooo good throughout the whole process, doing the housework, rubbing my feet (yes, I love that!!!), being more patient with me than usual. But I do feel that it's much harder for women who are going through this due to MF intertility as, in the back of my mind at least, there is the thought there that I CAN have children, this is NOT my fault - and it just makes it all so much more frustrating. 
I can't imagine leaving my husband, but I do wonder how much of all this I can take. I also think that considering other options for children is much harder for women who are dealing with MF infertility.
Anyway, I really hope that you find the strength from somewhere to have another go with your frizen embies - you've at least got to give them a chance!! You've done really well.
Bye for now
x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

susy
good luck for your appointment tomorrow..
Ju


----------



## Happy-now! (Nov 18, 2004)

Dear Ju/Sicknote
You sent me a very positive message when I was feeling down after initally finding out about my husband's infertility - thanks! Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck for the FET on the 27th. 
XXX


----------



## susy (Nov 23, 2004)

Dear unhappy(feels weird calling you that, know how you feel though), Ju, maz,joanne and sick-note(sorry if missed any-one)
Thanks for your kind messages, I have not been on here for a while, started a big thread on negative cycle forum.
Going for FET in July or Aug, he said June but have a holiday to Sicily booked and DH working in Canada. Usual problem for e\t (tilted uterus ), need to pay £260 extra for gen. anaesthetic or wait for hysteroscopy on NHS if allowed. 
Wishing you all get your goals.
Susy


----------

